# 20" Ethanol mit Carbon "Finaler Endstand"



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

So, hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand
vom Neuzugang.

20" Poison Ethanol 1500gr. von @Roelof in roh bekommen. Lackiert und mit Carbon foliert.
20" China Carbon Gabel gekürzt 310gr. 
So wie auf dem Bild z.Z. 2490gr.
Jetzt noch Disc LRS im Selbstbau sowie Avid Ultimate Carbon und andere Kleinteile.
Schaltung wahrscheinlich 1x9 oder 1x 10-fach.
Wo ich vom Gewicht hinkomme?
Keine Ahnung, schaun wir mal.
Meikel


----------



## Roelof (2. Juni 2016)

Endlich wieder ein Aufbauthread! 

Ich bin mal frech - je nach Laufradsatz erwarte ich mir zwischen 5500 und 6200g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Das mit der Carbonfolie auf der Kettenstrebe gefällt mir gut .
Ich find die geraden abschlüsse an den restlichen Rohren nicht so schön ( ist ja Gott sei dank Geschmackssache) die würde ich etwas geschwungen auslaufen lassen wie z. B. bei den Gabelmuffen am Hollandrad .
Eine sehr nette Gabel  gefällt


----------



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Das mit der Carbonfolie auf der Kettenstrebe gefällt mir gut .
> Ich find die geraden abschlüsse an den restlichen Rohren nicht so schön ( ist ja Gott sei dank Geschmackssache) die würde ich etwas geschwungen auslaufen lassen wie z. B. bei den Gabelmuffen am Hollandrad .
> Eine sehr nette Gabel  gefällt


Danke, dass hat wenig mit Geschmackssache zu tun. Ich hätte es auch schöner gefunden.Wenn du das mal selber geklebt hat, wirst du festellen, dass es nicht so einfach ist. Fängst auf der einen Seite an und kommst gegenüber völlig daneben an. Evtl. klebe ich nochmal nach.

@Roelof, das wird ein ziemlich einfacher LRS mit 420gr. Felgen, Sapim Leader Speichen und Joytech Naben in 36-loch, incl. Schwalbe Schredda 20x1,75 Reifen musst dein Gewicht wohl nach oben korrigieren. Mir geht es nicht unbedingt darum, super leicht zu bauen sondern, funktionell unter Berücksichtigung der Restekiste und des Preises.
Aloha


----------



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

Kurbel, muss ich noch abschneiden. Hatte ich noch.


----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Lackschutzfolie hab ich schon mal geklebt ...da ist aber auch nicht ganz so wichtig exakt zu arbeiten......touché

Darüber hatte ich nicht nachgedacht


----------



## giant_r (2. Juni 2016)

sieht gut aus, bin gespannt auf das endergebnis. hasta du einen link zur gabel fuer mich, wie hoch baut die? ich suche noch was fuer den 20er aufbau. danke im voraus und gruesse


----------



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, bin gespannt auf das endergebnis. hasta du einen link zur gabel fuer mich, wie hoch baut die? ich suche noch was fuer den 20er aufbau. danke im voraus und gruesse



Vollcarbon Fahrrad Gabel unscaled Kleine Rad Fahrrad 14/16/20 Zoll Scheibenbremsen Gabel BMX Gabel Absatz


Was suchst du für eine Gabel?
SB oder V-Brakes?
Meikel


----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

sagst du mir noch deine Zugangsdaten zum Konto ....

Sonst kann ich nix sehen


----------



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> sagst du mir noch deine Zugangsdaten zum Konto ....
> 
> Sonst kann ich nix sehen


Sorry, hab ich wohl gespennt. 
Einfach selber mal bei Aliexpress blättern.


----------



## KIV (2. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die geraden Abschlüsse der Carbonfolie viel hübscher. Muffen finde ich an dem Rad total deplatziert, gefakte erst recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (2. Juni 2016)

hallo meikel,
komisch, ich konnte die gabel im link sehen, daher bitte den link nicht loeschen, denn ich hatte den link noch nicht gespeichert.
oder bitte per pm nochmal an mich.
ich suche auch scheibenbremse,
was mich bei der gabel interressieren wuerde ist die einbauhoehe,
im moment sieht es wohl bei mir so aus, dass ich auf basis eines orbea mx 20 aufbauen moechte,
und da ist laut hersteller die einbauhoehe der gabel ca. 34 cm. und da habe ich bisher beim ali nichts
bezahlbares gefunden.
glaubst du in deine gabel wuerde auch ein 20 x 2.00 reifen passen, oder ist bei 1.75 schluss?
anderes thema:
hast du die laufraeder schon, oder interressieren dich noch alternativen?
ich habe einen disc laufradsatz beim ali geordert.
der ist inzwischen auch da, hat 1350 g (50 mehr als angegeben) fuer 135€. in den naechsten tagen wollte ich mal fotos machen und das teil etwas genauer anschauen und hier berichten. erster eindruck ist aber soweit ganz gut.
dauert gerade alles etwas laenger, aber ich habe auch noch etwas zeit, bis mein kurzer auf 20" umsteigt.


----------



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

Sorgt musste ich löschen. War mein eigenes Konto.
Gib einfach: Carbon Fork 20" ein. Dann wirst du sie finden. 

Die Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von 29,5 cm. Reifenbreite ist bis 55 mm freigängig.
Nein Danke, ich brauche keine Laufräder mehr, die Teile dafür sind unterwegs und kosten mich weniger als 70€ komplett.
Gruß Meikel


----------



## giant_r (2. Juni 2016)

ja, die gabeln bis 29,5 cm gibt es ja recht oft, aber eben laenger ist schwierig. 
trotzdem danke fuer die info. 
der preis fuer die teile fuer die laufraeder klingt gut, vor allem mit naben, sagst du uns wo du bestellt hast?
nochmals danke und gruesse aus barcelona


----------



## Linipupini (2. Juni 2016)

Naben sind von ebay Kleinanzeigen, neu für vo. und hi. 25€, Felgen ebenso, waren nur eingespeicht und haben 4 Stk. 14€ gekostet. Aber leider 36- loch. Speichen von Ginkgo 36€. 72 Nippel in Alu 14 mm 5€.
Mann muss hat suchen!

Edit, gerade noch ein 32er Narrow wide bei ebay geschossen.


----------



## giant_r (2. Juni 2016)

danke, nach wie vor bin ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht. viel spass beim schrauben


----------



## Linipupini (7. Juni 2016)

So, hier geht es auch weiter.
Speichen sind eingetrudelt und ich habe mal schnell klassisch eingespeicht.
Muss noch gespannt und zentriert werden. Gewicht hi. 1070gr.; vo. 845gr.
Nicht leicht, aber saustabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loellipop (7. Juni 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein Aufbauthread!
> 
> Ich bin mal frech - je nach Laufradsatz erwarte ich mir zwischen 5500 und 6200g



Wird jetzt wohl nix mehr damit!


----------



## Roelof (7. Juni 2016)

Ist wohl richtig. Wir wieder ein Vernunftaufbau...


----------



## Y_G (7. Juni 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ist wohl richtig. Wir wieder ein Vernunftaufbau...


ich bin ja schon am planen... braucht aber noch etwas Zeit


----------



## Roelof (7. Juni 2016)

Sag halt, wo du ein Brainstorming brauchst. Im Zweifelsfall heißt die Antwort aber Schmolke oder Tune.


----------



## andy2 (8. Juni 2016)

Die haelfte der speichen haette es locker getan ohne abbruch an der stabilitaet


----------



## Linipupini (8. Juni 2016)

andy2 schrieb:


> Die haelfte der speichen haette es locker getan ohne abbruch an der stabilitaet


Kann schon sein, wollte ich aber nicht und hätte pro Rad eh nur 60gr. gespart!


----------



## Linipupini (8. Juni 2016)

Geht fast auf's Finale zu.
LRS fertig, Kurbel fertig, Bremse angebaut. Wird jetzt 1x 10-fach.
Bin momentan bei 7,26kg.
Fehlt noch Kette, Schaltgriff, Griffe,
Bremsscheiben, Sattel und 1 rote Kettenblattschraube.
Ich sollte wenn alles gut geht unter 8kg. bleiben.


----------



## KIV (8. Juni 2016)

Das wird chic!
Haste schon Bremsscheiben? Die Ashima mit dem roten Innenteil würden sich mE gut machen und sind sehr leicht.
Schnellspanner kannste vllt noch gegen Spannachsen tauschen, find ich am Kinderrad besser. Nicht dass da mal einer dran rumfummelt, so "Kuck mal, ich kann die Räder ausbauen." und dann nicht richtig fest machen oder die Bremsscheibe verbiegen... Diebstahlschutz ist vllt auch ein Thema.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Juni 2016)

Ashima Scheiben sind bereits unterwegs. Schnellspanner werden noch getauscht gegen Spannachsen.
Wollte nur mal den Fortschritt dokumentieren.
Meikel


----------



## hawkes (9. Juni 2016)

Wie wäre es mit Carbon für Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze?  ich http://de.aliexpress.com/item/fast-...ke-handlebar-seatpost-stem-1/32358405727.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (9. Juni 2016)

hawkes schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Carbon für Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze?  ich http://de.aliexpress.com/item/fast-...ke-handlebar-seatpost-stem-1/32358405727.html


Nö, musste erst die Teile Box leeren!


----------



## Linipupini (3. Juli 2016)

So ihr lieben,
wie haben einen Finalen Endstand!
Nur kurz und knapp:
Gewicht so wie es da steht 8,05kg.
Alles neu bis auf die Bremse, die war aber fast neu.
Jetzt kommt das schlimme!
Wir können es nicht brauchen, da wir alle komplett versorgt sind.
""Steht also zum Verkauf""
Wer Bock drauf hat, ein Top aufgebautes 20" MTB für sein Nachwuchs zu erwerben, der ist hier richtig.
Beschreibung und Preis gibt es nur auf Anfrage per PN.
Schönen Sonntag noch, ich freue mich aufs Finale.
Meikel


----------



## Linipupini (21. Juli 2016)

So, will keiner!
Alle Teile sind, oder kommen noch in den Bikemarkt. Für einige Teile hatte ich schon Reservierungen.
Die Betreffenden sind angeschrieben und die Teile somit weg.
Wer noch was davon benötigt, mich bitte anschreiben oder im Bikemarkt schauen.
Da läuft es dann über meine Frau.
Gruss Meikel


----------



## Linipupini (16. September 2016)

Alles verkauft, bis auf die Reifen:
Schwalbe SHREDDA, neu und nicht gefahren, bei Interesse PN


----------

